# Mean Kitty Song



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

This is so funny! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTe ... re=related


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ugh! I *_know_* if I click on that link...I'm going to have that song in my head.... 

_Little kit-kitty, little kit-kitty, ittle kit-kitty, little kit-kitty. Little kit-kitty, little kit-kitty, little kit-kitty, little kit-kitty.
Hey, Sparta what is with all the fight? Little kitty wants to fight-fight-fight.
Hey little Sparta, what is with all the fight? Little kitty wants to bite, bite, bite!_

Oh, well. The kitty really is cute and the guy's video really is a good one. Okay! I'm gonna click!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. Now I have the song going through my head after just reading your post...

It is a cute series of videos, though. The guy is obviously crazy about his cats!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I guess this has been around for a while then? My cousin e-mailed it to me and it was the first time I had seen it. The guy is talented and very funny.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe for a short while? I think I may have only seen it just last year, so I think it's still pretty new. The interwebs are great to bringing more things to more people...but there is just so much *stuff* out there...you're never gonna be able to see it all. 
This is why it is still good to share the things we find enjoyable...because someone may not have seen it yet.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

katlover13 said:


> I guess this has been around for a while then? My cousin e-mailed it to me and it was the first time I had seen it. The guy is talented and very funny.


Sparta, has his own You Tube channel. His person has made a number of videos of him (and their new cat, Loki). Many of them are a lot of fun! (I like the one where hires a witch doctor to make Sparta less of a mean kitty...)

Oh, no... I looked up Sparta's You Tube channel and apparently Sparta has tested positive for FeLV. :-(


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Bethany said:


> Oh, no... I looked up Sparta's You Tube channel and apparently Sparta has tested positive for FeLV. :-(


----------



## StitchyKitty (Jan 3, 2010)

If you watch all of his videos the series is actually quite interesting. He's always trying to find new ways to play with his cats and make their lives better. It's sad that Sparta tested postive for FeLV, but I'm glad he has such a loving owner to take care of him.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Poor little Sparta! I've been subscribed to The Mean Kitty Channel on YouTube for quite some time now. Great videos.


----------

